# How Young is TOO Young



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Not trying to irritate anyone so let's try to keep it civil! Looking at newscounter mags/newspapers of articles(some with pics of huge bucks!), some on this site, in my opinion, some little kids(male and female) are being " rushed " into deer hunting! To qualify this a bit, I started my two boys going with me abt age 8 or 9. This after a season of walking along with me on upland hunts, sitting(unarmed) with me on deer stands, taking the Hunter Safety courses, and a "huge amount" of private tutelage on gun safety. Some of the kids in the articles were as young as FOUR and FIVE years, using guns and crossbows. Now I was as much a doting father as any one, and couldn't wait for them to get started but 4/5 Year olds, IMO, should not be deer hunting with weapons!, and not ready mentally or physically. What are your thoughts on this!??.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

I think it depends a lot on the kid. If as a parent you feel your child is ready to harvest an animal then I don't see an issue with 4/5. This is as long as that child has had practice and feels confident he can hit his target. With a father(or mother) sitting right with them making sure an ethical shot is taken. I have seen kids that I would rather have walk into the woods with me then some adults.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I read an article that something like 9 children under the age of 1 have hunting licenses in Wisconsin....I think the age should be about 10.


----------



## halfrack (Oct 13, 2004)

To me it’s all about when they want to. So far none of my grandkids want to hunt . I told them when they want too I will teach them . Plus I told them they have to take the hunter safety course. But they do like to fish a lot.


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

I think it all depends on how you were raised. I remember at 3 or 4 shooting deer on the tv with my play gun and shooting deer that my dad brought home. I killed my first deer at 6 with one shot with a 410 and couldn't control my self cause I was so happy. My son is now 3 and when we go **** hunting he carries his you gun and shoots the **** with his you gun. He also shoots at the deer I bring home. So I would say by 4 or 5 he will be ready to go deer hunting, but not after a lot of training and practice. There is so much more available for young kids to hunt effectively than when I started. I had a shortened stock 410 with lead in it to not make it kick. Now they have youth model everything to help them. It just all depends how your raised


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i guess it all depends on your point of view. i for 1 just don't see a 4 or 5 yr old kid handling a gun, much less being able to handle it safely. i started both my sons shooting muzzleloaders at age 8. then at ten i took them deer hunting. i spent 2 yrs teaching them that safety was the most important part of hunting. i had them making good 50 yrd shots well before i took them hunting. my 1st yr hunting my oldest he used a 45 cal tc muzzleloader, my youngest started with a 16 ga rem 1100 with about 4" cut of the stock and a slip on recoil pad. i just don't think a young one should start deer hunting until they can carry the gun they plan to use, and be able to take a good shot out to 50 yrds. but this is all just my opinion and not meant to insult anyone that hunts with younger children.

now i could see a young one small game hunting with say a 22 or 17 gun that is light and more suited to a child. i grew up in the country in tenn. i was hunting small game by the time i was about 8 all on my own as i had no dad to take me hunting. i had to learn all on my own.
sherman


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

I was in fifth grade when i took the hunters safty course and started hunting. Now with that being said I have 2 children now 11 y.o. daughter and 5 y.o son. Both of my children have shot weapons either sitting between my legs and my holding the gun. Essentially they just aim and pull the trigger. Shooting is one thing but being competent to make the decision when to shoot and make an ethical shot on the animal is another. Years back a buddy of mine and his sons were getting their hunting license for the first time, so being bored i just went and took the course again just as a refresher. It amazed me that there were so many YOUNG kids in there, most of which had to have the test read to them in order to answer. IMO if you are too young to read the test and decipher what it says then you are too young to read the study material and the rules and regulations. My son loves to go trapping with me but that is a follow dad type moments and he is getting int he outdoors and learning. When i feel he is old enough to take the shot I will let him get his license but he will be hunting with dad for a good while till he is on his own. Long story short 10 years old is my opinion..


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I grew up in southern WVa and pretty much started "hunting" at 7 or 8 with my BB gun shooting a lot of sparrows(not proud of that)! There was no hunting education other than parental. My dad let my brother and I hunt squirrels and grouse around 10 yrs of age in the woods near our house w/a single shot .22 and H&R single 20 ga. after that. We always had beagles and he took us rabbit hunting a few times. He deer hunted with his "drinking buds" but never took us once, even as teens/young adults. That's one thing I never really quite understood abt him. I promised myself not to do that to my kids. I started bow hunting deer as a mid-teen with an old Bear recurve and taught myself how. A great tournament archer(and very successful deer hunter) in my neighborhood took me a couple times and I learned much abt deer from him.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

I have two boys that absolutely love the outdoors. Both started at 10 after a lot of gun safety leasons from yours truly. They have been shooting since 6 years old and followed me around hunting for a long time but 10 is a good age I think. Some kids a little younger. It all depends on the setup you have. If you have a nice blind and shooting rest then a little younger is feasible.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Snakecharmer said:


> I read an article that something like 9 children under the age of 1 have hunting licenses in Wisconsin....I think the age should be about 10.


Until this year, WI had a minimum age of 12 to get a hunting license. I'm sure parents bought those licenses as a way to support the new change.


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

My 5 year old daughter loves sitting in a blind with me! She is no where near ready for target practice yet or “real hunting” but maybe around 7-8 we will try some shooting.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

My son just turned 9 and has shot 3 deer already and the first one was a small 8 point at 4 years old. We did a lot Practicing that summer before season with a crossbow as my daughter was diagnosed with leukemia and her and my wife spent a lot of time in the hospital so me and my boy spent a lot of time together. I think bow hunting is a good way to start them out hunting as you can sit quietly and explain things to them as you see other animals in the woods and how nature itself works. To this day he tells me me when he’s wanting to go hunting I don’t pressure him one bit I let him go at his own pace. He has become quite the fisherman also. Some kids are very teachable at a young age if you give them a chance.


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

I grew up old school. 12 was the age to start deer hunting. It was a right of passage and a step towards adulthood. Just my view but clearly not the going view now days.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

chris1162 said:


> My 5 year old daughter loves sitting in a blind with me! She is no where near ready for target practice yet or “real hunting” but maybe around 7-8 we will try some shooting.


Good job! Wish we'd have had a blind when my kids were pre-schoolers!(You can even "heat " it like an ice shack!) I think you're doing it right! Hopefully the Pop Tarts and other snacks hold out!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I think my son started around 10. I agree with most that 4 & 5 is just too young.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

My BIL started squirrel hunting when he was 7 or 8. I didn't start until about 14 accompanying my friend whose Dad ran Beagles.

I think it depends on the kid, but 4-5 seems a bit young. I've seen Amish kids directing a 4 horse team at 9-10! It just depends on how mature the kid is. I've seen 25 year olds who weren't as mature as some 16 year olds!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

yep... agree that age 4or 5 is a great age to "tag a long"and sit in the blind with dad and learn about nature . I think I started going on hunting trips with my dad when I was about 10 yrs old. then when I was about 12 he would let me carry the unloaded gun in the woods with him,I did this for about a year. I remember that every time we would see a squirrel or a rabbit, my dad would ask me to identify everything in the background before the shot. if I could not tell him what the bullet would hit if I missed the shot, he would not let me shoot.

To this day I carry that training with me..there have been a lot of deer that I would not shoot at while doing a drive with other hunters,specifically because I always keep in mind where the bullet is going to go if I miss.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm not sure that there is a right or wrong answer. At that age childrens maturity and understanding of what they are actually doing is the most important thing . They have to understand ending a life is a big deal. But that the animal is providing it's life to provide us food. My son is 8 now. But this spring I bought his apprentice license and he killed 2 turkeys . This fall I took him hunting once and he killed a small buck with a crossbow . 

But he has tagged along with me hunting since he was 4 on dove and early season goose hunts . And at 6/7 on some later duck hunts and turkey hunts . 

I hope I am making the right decision taking him at 7/8 but I feel he appreciates it . He's mentioned randomly that one of his favorite sounds is a turkeys first gobble of the morning just like dad , so I think he gets it to some degree


----------



## walleye 30 (Sep 20, 2014)

All I can say is once you pull the trigger and the bullet leaves there are no take backs or do overs.


----------



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

Per my dad and grandpa, me and my brothers took our hunter safety courses at 11 and started hunting at 12. My two sons took hunter safety courses at 8 and started hunting at 9. The biggest difference between my boys and me and my brothers are my boys live on the land they hunt. Whether it’s sniping ground hogs out of the garden or setting 110 decoys up in our field(and everything in between) they are pursuing something because that’s what I do. It’s a 365 day operation. Turkeys to fishing on the triton to dove varmints ducks squirrel deer yotes trapping etc. The camo changes rapidly at times. With that said. My nephew who is 1 month behind my oldest in age is growing up on a cul de sac doesn’t have the opportunity to get home after school and jump in the stand or go sell fur, his interest to the outdoors is not as strong as my boys. It’s kinda how you grow up in your immediate environment. If something is always in your face then that’s probably what your going to start doing at a early age. Both my boys killed their first deer at 9. And have taken one or two each year since. They are 13 and 16 now. Pretty good marksman they are. But none of those deer mean anything unless they know what they have done. I never wanted to raise serial killers. Shooting live animals because dad does then go run back in and play on the Xbox like it never happened. 
Ending a life is a huge responsibility. Teaching to be a conservationist sportsman GUN SAFETY MINDED PERSON and a STEWARD OF THE LAND before squeezing that trigger is most important. Besides sharing memories, that’s want it’s about. Passing it on to future generations. If you can teach all that to a 6 month old then go at it!!!


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I think a lot depends on how mature the kid is and acts .


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i'll just add for the 1st couple of yrs my boys hunted they were setting within 15 to 20 feet from me where i could watch them very closely. the 3rd yr i placed them in a home made ladder stand about 50 yrds from me. then the 4th yr i let them hunt wherever they wanted. the 1st deer my oldest son shot on his own took off through some brush. he was waiting about 15 minutes before he went over where he shot the deer. he had good blood and started to follow it. about that time he heard a shot on the other side of the brush. he walked through the brush and there was 2 guys standing over his deer. it was dead laying on the ground with 1 shot right in the boiler maker and 1 shot to the head. the guys said the deer was still standing when they shot it. my son was sure that after 20 minutes the deer had to be dead with the shot he made on the deer. he didn't say anything to the hunters that he was sure shot the deer in the head on the ground. he just let them take what he thought should be his deer. he said when 2 adults needed a deer bad enough to take it from a 14 yr old they needed it worse than he did. he was a great kid and is now a great man.
sherman


----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

In my opinion~ If they can't read and answer the Hunter safety questions, on their own! and understand the Questions being ask they shouldn't be Hunting and handling a weapon at any age! Correct me if I'm Wrong but isn't a youth hunter supposed to be within an arm reach of an adult? Also how many Parents are teaching their Children how to hunt by sitting them over a Bait pile?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

DJA said:


> Correct me if I'm Wrong but isn't a youth hunter supposed to be within an arm reach of an adult? Also how many Parents are teaching their Children how to hunt by sitting them over a Bait pile?


Only during youth season do they need accompanied by an adult. Not sure where the arms reach part came from. 
Also not sure why you think it matters if they hunt over bait or not. But the holier than though attitude seems to be a common theme here...


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

I don't see the issue with hunting over a corn pile either. If that gives a young hunter the best chance to see/harvest a deer then I say go for it.


----------



## P-NUT (May 17, 2009)

I thought that hunters under 16 must be accompanied by an adult I may be mistaken as it has been a long time since I was 16!
And yes, any more it it seems like to post here you must consider yourself an expert on everything and anyone who does not do exactly like you are everything that's wrong with this world! 
Sorry for the rant. Let's just try to remember we're all on the same team.


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

I'd say somewhere between 10 and 12 is a good age. I see nothing wrong hunting over food piles if it's legal. Good way to fill the freezer and eat tasty back straps.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

If it’s not good to hunt over baited areas we should just use bare hooks and no bait to catch fish.


----------



## lawrence1 (Jul 2, 2008)

There's different rules for farmers kids.

I raised 3 boys and they all shot their first Deer at 9. I've been to hunters ed 3 times. Of course They started tagging along before that just like I did with my Dad. 

Each one would ask me "when can I hunt Deer?" and my answer was always when you can hit the target consistently at 20yds, otherwise whats the point. That motivated them to really focus on their marksmanship. So, thats my answer for anyone.

For those of you training young shooters a good technique is to let them shoot at ballons. It takes the pressure off of them to hit exactly in the bullseye plus kids like the instant gratification of busting the balloon.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Seems this thread is moving along nicely without too much "emotion" being interjected! Some very good points being made. Let's keep it civil and everyone gets to add their opinion/experiences. So far , no "bad/negative experiences" relative to young hunters mentioned(I'm sure there are some and folks reluctant to pass those along? )
I'll toss one out-With Xmas being so near, brings to mind that at maybe 7 or so, dad got me a gift of my first "gun", a Daisy RedRider BB gun along with my first hunting/gun safety lesson-don't load it til we're together and outside!(I didn't!) But..I had cocked it and forgot, so when some friends came over mid morning to see what "Santa" had brought us, I got the Daisy out and was proudly showing it off! Well, yes, it discharged shooting one of the older girls in the ear lobe! which could have easily been her eye! Apparently it had been test fired prior to shipping and the factory sent it out with one BB in the shot tube!(I hadn't been given any BB's prior to that!) This scared the hell out if everyone-esp Me!, and I remember this in detail even today! Lesson here, never assume a gun is not loaded!


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

Personally to me it depends on the child that you're teaching. Some children are more mature at younger ages then others. Teaching them that aiming that weapon and pulling the trigger is going to end an animals life is one of the most important things for them to learn. They have to understand that. That being said, I started going hunting with my grandpa at the age of 10. At that time I believe I had to be 12 to carry a gun and hunt with him in PA. I followed him through the woods of PA for 2 years before taking my hunters safty course. I learned a lot from him those 2 years and the following years as I sat beside him. Now at the age of 42 and having a son that will be 12 in January, this is a question I've been asking myself for the past 12 years. Watching my son grow up and learning how to handle a gun safely and accurately shoot at targets, I will wait for him to ask me when he can hunt. He has been tagging along with me on some hunts here and there over the years, but this past year was the first one he was excited about going deer in PA with me. This is the reason I think it depends on the child, if you push too hard at a young age, you may ruin a true hunting buddy for the rest of your life and theirs. Again this is my opinion, and I think my son is ready to take his safety course now.


----------



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

c. j. stone said:


> Not trying to irritate anyone so let's try to keep it civil! Looking at newscounter mags/newspapers of articles(some with pics of huge bucks!), some on this site, in my opinion, some little kids(male and female) are being " rushed " into deer hunting! To qualify this a bit, I started my two boys going with me abt age 8 or 9. This after a season of walking along with me on upland hunts, sitting(unarmed) with me on deer stands, taking the Hunter Safety courses, and a "huge amount" of private tutelage on gun safety. Some of the kids in the articles were as young as FOUR and FIVE years, using guns and crossbows. Now I was as much a doting father as any one, and couldn't wait for them to get started but 4/5 Year olds, IMO, should not be deer hunting with weapons!, and not ready mentally or physically. What are your thoughts on this!??.


My son was 5 when he shot his first buck. He has since killed 3 deer and 3 turkeys. He uses a Caldwell Deadshot Field Pod, and we sit in blind.
He loves it!

It takes a lot of time and effort...extra cloths, equipment, and so on. IMO alot of people don't want to bother with kids as it's to much effort.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i don't see anything wrong with hunting over bait as long as its legal in your state. but its not something i want to do myself or to teach my kids. and i personally have not seen a 4 or 5 yr old that is mature enough to be deer hunting. but i don't see all 4 and 5 yr olds. i have a 4 yr old granddaughter that i wouldn't even want close to a gun, LOL. i think if they have had good training and safety pounded into there heads that 10 is a good starting age. but even then they must have a weapon that fits there small size.
sherman


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

If you take a kid deer hunting it dosent have to be with a gun. Take them bow hunting even if it’s just for an hour. Early in the year is a good time when the weather is still warm and comfortable for them. It’s not about shooting something it’s about introducing them to the outdoors. My son is 9 years old and I make it very comfortable for him according to the weather. When it’s nice weather we sit in a stand and when it’s cold we sit in a ground blind. I take plenty of food and he loves to read so he usually brings a book to help pass the time. Just remember when you take a kid hunting it’s all about them no matter how the hunt goes you tell them you enjoyed hunting with them and hope they liked it. When my boy hugs me before bed at night he thanks me for taking him hunting and that is worth every minute I have put into taking him.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

killingtime said:


> If you take a kid deer hunting it dosent have to be with a gun. Take them bow hunting even if it’s just for an hour. Early in the year is a good time when the weather is still warm and comfortable for them. It’s not about shooting something it’s about introducing them to the outdoors. My son is 9 years old and I make it very comfortable for him according to the weather. When it’s nice weather we sit in a stand and when it’s cold we sit in a ground blind. I take plenty of food and he loves to read so he usually brings a book to help pass the time. Just remember when you take a kid hunting it’s all about them no matter how the hunt goes you tell them you enjoyed hunting with them and hope they liked it. When my boy hugs me before bed at night he thanks me for taking him hunting and that is worth every minute I have put into taking him.


i think a 9 yr old that's had a lot of training on safety and can hit his target at the range he will take the shot and is big enough to handle his or her weapon safely then it time to take them hunting. but they should use a weapon that fits them. like i said earlier i got a small tc 45 ml for my oldest son. then i cut about 4" off the stock of my old Remington 1100 and used a slip on recoil pad. the guns fit them like a glove. i just haven't seen any gun that would fit a 4 or 5 yr old. once they put the stock to the shoulder how do they reach the trigger to make a good shot??
sherman


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

I wouldn’t let a kid at 4 or 5 shoot a gun but a crossbow yes. My boy just turned 9 and this is his first year hunting with a gun. When you take them hunting at a young age like 4 or 5 even if they are not hunting it gives you a chance to talk about different things like safety,shot placement, etc. as I have mentioned before my son has shot 3 deer by himself with a crossbow since he was 5 but I was there every step of the way coaching him. Last year after he shot a doe he told me everything he remembered about shooting the deer right after he shot counting watching the deer run off with about 6 inches of the arrow sticking out. Kids will surprise you on how quickly they can learn when givin a chance to go hunting. The 44 mag in the CVA brand is awesome for kids. We use the 240 grain bullets and he said he didn’t even hardly feel the kick.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

My son turns 6 in a few months. The last two years ive been working with him out back with the bb gun. An a couple weeks ago took him to a friends house to "hunt". It was more just a quiet walk in the woods,with me handling the pellet rifle. Going over why i was doing what i was doing with the gun the hole time(checking it everytime i handled it,how i an why i carried it the way i was,why we didnt take certain shots etc). 
As of right now this is my only option for him,as ive been out of the hunting game an chasing fish tail the last dozen years,not hunting once. 
But feel its important to start introducing him to it at a young age. 
If i were into like killingtime an others id go about it the same way he is.
So my plan is to atleast introduce him to it and in the next few years maybe we can learn together how to bow hunt,an gun hunt deer,when i did hunt it was mainly small game with a few amatuer attempts during gun season....
Lol lets just say that little hunt has peaked his interest. Enough im starting to gather up an purchase the stuff will need in the near future.
Each kid develops different, as a parent,know your kid,and you will know when there ready,imo....


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

Nothing wrong with walking around with BB gun Bobby we did that a lot also. Take some balloons with you next time and tie a couple to a tree limb or fence or something like that. They get excited when it pops after they shoot it. Got to make it fun for them that’s what makes them interested.


----------



## P-NUT (May 17, 2009)

Make some ice cubes with food coloring added. They get a kick out of seeing them explode and there is no mess to clean up. Much funner than punching holes in paper.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Great ideas guys!! Lol are house is papered with zombie targets for his nurf guns....


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

I've enjoyed this thread,
My son turns 4 this coming March and next deer season and I plan on buying a couple ground blinds with intentions on him coming with me during early bow season (him carrying his new indoor bow toy) I'm not planning on shooting anything with him until he's maybe 6-7 but I want him to start practicing sitting still and paying attention to nature...being respectful to nature....safe..etc..(he already points out ducks & geese). I'm going to keep it fun and if he can't handle it, then we won't go- since I'm divorced, i want him to get 'hooked' on outdoors as early as possible and not the darn video games. He's already out-fished me this year! Christmas eve he tells me "Daddy, I want to go fishing"  Right now I think 9-10 is a fine age for him to shoot a crossbow but we'll see, like others have said, it depends on him.. As far as shooting a slug gun, I think 11-12 but again depends on kid, crap, I don't even like shooting my slug gun as I'm a bow guy so?

Pic is last late October, he didn't want to leave the woods, so far so good!


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

BaddFish said:


> I've enjoyed this thread,
> My son turns 4 this coming March and next deer season and I plan on buying a couple ground blinds with intentions on him coming with me during early bow season (him carrying his new indoor bow toy) I'm not planning on shooting anything with him until he's maybe 6-7 but I want him to start practicing sitting still and paying attention to nature...being respectful to nature....safe..etc..(he already points out ducks & geese). I'm going to keep it fun and if he can't handle it, then we won't go- since I'm divorced, i want him to get 'hooked' on outdoors as early as possible and not the darn video games. He's already out-fished me this year! Christmas eve he tells me "Daddy, I want to go fishing"  Right now I think 9-10 is a fine age for him to shoot a crossbow but we'll see, like others have said, it depends on him.. As far as shooting a slug gun, I think 11-12 but again depends on kid, crap, I don't even like shooting my slug gun as I'm a bow guy so?
> 
> Pic is last late October, he didn't want to leave the woods, so far so good!


I know what it's liked to be divorced and wanting your son to enjoy the outdoors as much as you. Keep up the good work taking him with you when he wants to go, it's always better when they are excited to get out there. The more times he goes with the excitement to be out the better chance you'll have of making a hunting buddy for life. My personal experience is this, my son will be twelve in January and this past deer season is the first time he asked me if he could shoot at a deer if we saw it? With that being said and watching him shoot his .22 and seeing how he is progressing with everything, I will make arrangements for him to take his hunters safety coarse and take him out next season. Like you I believe when raising kid, they will let you know when they are ready to hunt or fish.


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

Ground blinds and cross bows have opened the door for much younger hunters. Way back when I was young it was recurve bow from a wooden homemade tree stand or a 12 gauge with slugs for gun. Kids has to be about 12 to physically be up to it. Times sure have changed.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Its more a limit on the old geezers that cant see to shoot anymore. I went out with an old man that missed 5 one day. That’s five bullets that went flying through the woods and he could of hit the deer anywhere. You should have to pass an eye test to hunt. 

A 3 year old might not have the coordination to handle a weapon, a 4 year old in a lot of cases does and they have perfect eyesight. Its not the young that are the problem in the woods.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

How does a 4yr old take a hunters safety course? Doesn't a child have to be at least 5 to even start kindergarten?


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

hailtothethief said:


> Its more a limit on the old geezers that cant see to shoot anymore. I went out with an old man that missed 5 one day. That’s five bullets that went flying through the woods and he could of hit the deer anywhere. You should have to pass an eye test to hunt.
> 
> A 3 year old might not have the coordination to handle a weapon, a 4 year old in a lot of cases does and they have perfect eyesight. Its not the young that are the problem in the woods.


I don't see a problem with old or young. Something to think about though..... human beings are capable of sex at a much younger age than most of us would agree is a good idea. Same with hunting for some.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Pooch said:


> How does a 4yr old take a hunters safety course? Doesn't a child have to be at least 5 to even start kindergarten?


 I believe A youth hunter can hunt 3 seasons under the apprentice license before taking a safety course. I have also seen safety instructors allow adults to read the test to younger children before the apprentice program was implemented. 
Good luck and good Hunting !


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

BaddFish said:


> I've enjoyed this thread,
> My son turns 4 this coming March and next deer season and I plan on buying a couple ground blinds with intentions on him coming with me during early bow season (him carrying his new indoor bow toy) I'm not planning on shooting anything with him until he's maybe 6-7 but I want him to start practicing sitting still and paying attention to nature...being respectful to nature....safe..etc..(he already points out ducks & geese). I'm going to keep it fun and if he can't handle it, then we won't go- since I'm divorced, i want him to get 'hooked' on outdoors as early as possible and not the darn video games. He's already out-fished me this year! Christmas eve he tells me "Daddy, I want to go fishing"  Right now I think 9-10 is a fine age for him to shoot a crossbow but we'll see, like others have said, it depends on him.. As far as shooting a slug gun, I think 11-12 but again depends on kid, crap, I don't even like shooting my slug gun as I'm a bow guy so?
> 
> Pic is last late October, he didn't want to leave the woods, so far so good!


great post and kudo's to you for introducing you son to our great outdoors. i started both my sons at 10 but had taught them as much as i could about gun safety and hunting for a few yrs before i took them out. we hunted together for the first couple of yrs. then i moved them to a home made laddedr stand about 100 yrds away for another yr before letting them go all on there own. i had them consistently hitting there target at 50 yrds before i took them hunting the first time.
sherman


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

garhtr said:


> I believe A youth hunter can hunt 3 seasons under the apprentice license before taking a safety course. I have also seen safety instructors allow adults to read the test to younger children before the apprentice program was implemented.
> Good luck and good Hunting !


I forgotten about apprentice license. Didn't have them in past. I thought though young Hunter had to take course themselves. Wasn't aware of the assistance. Guess I'm a little bit ignorant to the rules.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Pooch said:


> I forgotten about apprentice license. Didn't have them in past. I thought though young Hunter had to take course themselves. *Wasn't aware of the assistance. *Guess I'm a little bit ignorant to the rules.


 The youngster answered the questions on his own he just wasn't able to read well. I'm guessing some adults have needed help or assistance reading the test also. 
I keep forgetting the apprentice program isn't just for youth hunters, it's available for any first time hunter.
Good luck and Good hunting!


----------

